

How to Hack the App Store: Hibermate’s Chris Thomas - vonnik
http://blog.airbriteinc.com/post/66805403441/how-to-hack-the-app-store-and-cure-snoring
Chris Thomas, an Australian SEO guru, talks about how to game the app store as well as his new invention: earmuffs for sleeping.
======
tillinghast
For those looking for a TL;DR:

1) Keyword Stuff Your App's Title 2) Keyword Stuff Your App's Description 3)
Spam Everyone You Know With the App Store URL

BONUS: Write a blog post about earmuffs and cram a paragraph or two about App
Store SEO near the end.

~~~
busterarm
The amount of advertising that goes on here at HN is getting a bit excessive
lately.

------
JetSpiegel
This has to take the cake of most clickbaity headline on HN.

